
What’s wrong with CSS-in-JS? - ingve
http://bradfrost.com/blog/link/whats-wrong-with-css-in-js/
======
maxharris
The author mentions separation of concerns. I would suggest reading
[https://blog.cloudboost.io/separate-your-code-with-styled-
co...](https://blog.cloudboost.io/separate-your-code-with-styled-components-
ec4fd1ee3ef8)

